# Amir khan caught with his dick out on skype



## oibighead

Google it for the pictures, not posting them :rofl:rofl:rofl





:amir:amir:amir:amir:amir


----------



## FloydPatterson

Amir Khan doesn't deserve his gorgeous wife, goddamn pig


----------



## PivotPunch

I don't wanna see it but I also kind of want to :lol:


----------



## dyna

How small/big is it?
@Johnstown
This is something for you man


----------



## oibighead

FloydPatterson said:


> Amir Khan doesn't deserve his gorgeous wife, goddamn pig


His wife *is* gorgeous. I would fuck her up her arsehole daily, not jack off on skype! what a nonce :lol:


----------



## turbotime

post the fucking pics bro.


----------



## Hands of Iron

turbotime said:


> post the fucking pics bro.


:deal


----------



## browsing

> Amir khan caught with his dick out on skype


It happens.


----------



## oibighead

turbotime said:


> post the fucking pics bro.


:lol:


----------



## oibighead

turbotime said:


> post the fucking pics bro.


:amir


----------



## MrJotatp4p

What a freaking idiot


----------



## turbotime

oibighead said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/375172760827219968


:rofl :rofl

Accurate.


----------



## FloydPatterson

:lol: baby dick


----------



## DrMo

:lol:


----------



## Lunny

:rofl :amir


----------



## SimplyTuck

Looks a bit fake to me.


----------



## SouthpawSlayer

never thought id see khans dick, never gonna be able to look at him the same again


----------



## Felix

Every time I think he's maybe starting to mature, he goes and pulls a dick move like this. Guy's thick as shit.


----------



## Hands of Iron

SouthpawSlayer said:


> never thought id see khans dick, never gonna be able to look at him the same again


You didnt have to :lol:


----------



## turbotime

Felix said:


> Every time I think he's maybe starting to mature, *he goes and pulls a dick move like this.* Guy's thick as shit.


Seriously :rofl


----------



## bhopheadbut




----------



## No Fear

What on Earth was he thinking? :cmon


----------



## Hands of Iron

76 Guests up in this thread. :rofl :lol:


----------



## MrJotatp4p

bhopheadbut said:


>


:rofl atsch Funny as hell. His wife is leaving his ass.


----------



## SouthpawSlayer

Hands of Iron said:


> You didnt have to :lol:


curiosity is a bitch


----------



## turbotime

Sex rat :lol: :lol:


----------



## No Fear

@Lazarus will be bookmarking this thread for his next 'Me Time' :hey


----------



## Hands of Iron

turbotime said:


> Sex rat :lol: :lol:


The three pics they printed at the top :rofl


----------



## MrJotatp4p

Hands of Iron said:


> The three pics they printed at the top :rofl


Yeah he was horny as fuck in that first one by his facial expression. Freaking hilarious.


----------



## turbotime

Hands of Iron said:


> The three pics they printed at the top :rofl


I'm dying :lol: War Khan


----------



## Thawk888

Hahahahahahahahaha...


----------



## BUMPY

What pictures? I just typed Amir Khan naked into google and I'm getting nothing.


----------



## MrJotatp4p

BUMPY said:


> What pictures? I just typed Amir Khan naked into google and I'm getting nothing.


First page there is a link.


----------



## BUMPY

MrJotatp4p said:


> First page there is a link.


Just seen it.


----------



## Wiirdo

:lol: What the fuck.


----------



## turbotime

ffs


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/375172760827219968


----------



## nvs

:amir:amir


----------



## Indigo Pab

"Skype romp"?:lol: I need to brush up on the definition of "romp" but surely those two words don't go together.

It looks misshapen, it comes out relatively skinny and grows out a bit. I wonder if it's always been like that or if he's had some form of injury happen.

#AmirKhanWangQueries


----------



## MrJotatp4p

turbotime said:


> ffs
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/375172760827219968


You lose an Avi bet?


----------



## turbotime

:lol: Imagine your wife or GF sees your google search and she finds "Amir Khan Dick out" in your history



BUMPY said:


> What pictures? I just typed Amir Khan naked into google and I'm getting nothing.


----------



## SouthpawSlayer

khan and virgil hunter have Skype romps all the time, virgil is a freaky dude


----------



## turbotime

MrJotatp4p said:


> You lose an Avi bet?


Yeah, fucking @Relentless :verysad


----------



## Dealt_with

I admit I felt a bit gay looking at those pictures while eating a banana, bad timing


----------



## MrJotatp4p

turbotime said:


> Yeah, fucking @Relentless :verysad


:rofl He is funny as hell. The shirt on that *** says Made With Love.


----------



## browsing

This must be fake. 


Does this thread belong in General?


----------



## LFC_Rambo

:amir:amir:amir:amir:amir:amir:amir:amir


----------



## Tyler-Durden

Look at his wife, what a waste. atsch What a fucking dickhead.


----------



## turbotime

MrJotatp4p said:


> :rofl He is funny as hell. The shirt on that *** says Made With Love.


:rofl :rofl :rofl Id be lying if I said it didnt make me laugh


----------



## Felix

Pabby said:


> "Skype romp"?:lol: I need to brush up on the definition of "romp" but surely those two words don't go together.
> 
> It looks misshapen, it comes out relatively skinny and grows out a bit. I wonder if it's always been like that or if he's had some form of injury happen.
> 
> #AmirKhanWangQueries


Perfectly legit use of the word. Is he wearing a Manny Pacquiao t-shirt?


----------



## turbotime

Yeah, Skype Romp :lol: Fucking media are so shameless


----------



## BUMPY

turbotime said:


> :lol: Imagine your wife or GF sees your google search and she finds "Amir Khan Dick out" in your history


That did occur to me, I always delete my search history when I'm done with the laptop so it's cool lol.


----------



## MrJotatp4p

Felix said:


> Perfectly legit use of the word. Is he wearing a Manny Pacquiao t-shirt?


Freaking hilarious. He is.


----------



## Oli

His arranged wife Faryal is fucking georgeous. Gave up her life in New York to go and live with this idiot in Bolton :rofl and he keeps pulling this shit.

She isn't broke herself so doesn't need his money, what the fuck is she doing with this bell end.


----------



## Relentless

Oli said:


> His arranged wife Faryal is fucking georgeous. Gave up her life in New York to go and live with this idiot in Bolton :rofl and he keeps pulling this shit.
> 
> She isn't broke herself so doesn't need his money, what the fuck is she doing with this bell end.


Gave up? She's got a celebrity status because of him


----------



## Mexi-Box

Man, Khan's dick was too much. I wish I didn't click the link.


----------



## Felix

Oli said:


> His arranged wife Faryal is fucking georgeous. Gave up her life in New York to go and live with this idiot in Bolton :rofl and he keeps pulling this shit.
> 
> She isn't broke herself so doesn't need his money, what the fuck is she doing with this bell end.


Nothing, it was just him in the video. Someone tweet him, ask him where he got the t-shirt.


----------



## Hands of Iron

Mexi-Box said:


> *Man, Khan's dick was too much.* I wish I didn't click the link.


That's probably a first.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

:amir


----------



## FloydPatterson

:amir This photo will have a new meaning from here on out


----------



## From Russia

"He is ready to get whooped"


----------



## Cableaddict

Someone definitely needs to post pics.







- Of Kahn's wife. :yep


----------



## Mexi-Box

From Russia said:


> "He is ready to get whooped"


"Take a swallow."


----------



## Executioner

538 guests :rofl wtf


----------



## Relentless

I have a bigger cock than amir khan


----------



## tliang1000

Small dick lol


----------



## sim_reiss

BUMPY said:


> What pictures?* I just typed Amir Khan naked into google and I'm getting nothing*.


Not even a semi?


----------



## Hands of Iron

Executioner said:


> 538 guests :rofl wtf


611 users browsing the thread. :lol:

Wonder how many clicks I'd get putting Amir to shame. :verysad


----------



## Ilesey

sim_reiss said:


> Not even a semi?


:lol:


----------



## Post Box

sim_reiss said:


> Not even a semi?


Well played sir


----------



## Post Box

Amirs a fucking hero for this btw


----------



## turbotime

sim_reiss said:


> Not even a semi?


epic :lol:


----------



## itsmeagain

what a twat.......his wife looks like a plastic princess and he should be damn grateful if thats what he brings to the fkin bedroom


----------



## elterrible

Well he is bigger than brett Farve. 

But so is everyone else and half of china.


----------



## Slugger3000

elterrible said:


> Well he is bigger than brett Farve.
> 
> But so is everyone else and half of china.


When did you see Bretts dick?


----------



## miniq

Khan joins the long list of dumb males who like to get their wood out on camera and think it'll all stay private. atsch


What's more embarrassing is he has been caught doing this shit before. Just like his boxing career.. He never learns.


----------



## Slugger3000

So is someone gonna post the cawk pic? No ****..


----------



## itsmeagain

This is why there is a post it note stuck on my webcam.


----------



## miniq

itsmeagain said:


> This is why there is a post it note stuck on my webcam.


To remind you not to get your dick out in front of it?


----------



## PivotPunch

Slugger3000 said:


> So is someone gonna post the cawk pic? No ****..


Someone already posted a link and no i have no idea why I clicked on it.

And WTF there are more than 700 people browsing this thread :lol:


----------



## Slugger3000

FloydPatterson said:


> :lol: baby dick


It's a skinny wang but it's not short!


----------



## EvianMcGirt

Slugger3000 said:


> So is someone gonna post the cawk pic? No ****..


Don't worry lads, it's halal. :good



Spoiler


----------



## EvianMcGirt

Can't believe I just spent 5 minutes playing with Amir Khan's cock in MS Paint.

The fuck am I doing with my life? :lol: atsch


----------



## dillinja

Slugger3000 said:


> It's a skinny wang but it's not short!


Its both, baby dick


----------



## sosolid4u09

Looks a tad fake...


----------



## Elliot

Why is there so many guests!?


----------



## Kieran

Jesus christ, now there is 809 guests browsing the thread. This is the most users we have ever had on the forum at once, and all because of Khan's little maggot.


----------



## sosolid4u09

It's the sun. I'm quite sure it's fake and bs.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul

845 people wanna check out some Amir Khan mushroom tip 

loooooooool 

This is my first post here, I swear the Mayweather-Canelo thread didn't even get this many views yesterday.


----------



## Boxed Ears

I'm more interested in the population count of this thread than Khan being ...Khan. :lol:


----------



## Indigo Pab

Ho-leeeeeeeeee fuck @EvianMcGirt :rofl

Also :lol: @ 848 guests viewing. Hello everyone. Come say hi.


----------



## dyna

This is probably the brightest day for boxing ever.

MMGay doesn't even have 800 viewers and we got 869 guests browsing this thread right now.


----------



## dyna

Popularity of a certain boxing forum tripled because of some Afghan babydick...

:lol::lol:


----------



## SJS20

Looks like the cawk brings in the casuals!


----------



## dyna

SJS20 said:


> Looks like the cawk brings in the casuals!


Finally boxing can compete with MMA


----------



## Brnxhands

Almost 9000 views. Lol. No ****?


----------



## Boxing Fanatic

hes pakistani. no way is he that big


----------



## Brnxhands

Just looked lmao. Damn I would kill myself. Little ass peter


----------



## Kieran

I just took one for the team here lads and figured out why there there is so much traffic. If you Google 'Amir Khan dick,' this is the first result. 

Now, dear good, somebody tell me how I remove that search from my history.


----------



## Eoghan

This might sound stupid, but how do we know it's him?


----------



## ~Cellzki~

:rofl


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul

dyna said:


> Finally boxing can compete with MMA


:lol:


----------



## SJS20

Tyson really could of sold out MSG, masturbating.


----------



## Hands of Iron

Brnxhands said:


> Just looked lmao. Damn I would kill myself. Little ass peter


:lol:

It's struggling.


----------



## Tko6

15 members and 935 guests viewing this thread. Does that include Khan's member?


----------



## Leftsmash

Khan was an idiot for ever thinking these would stay private.


----------



## Brnxhands

I have tears im laughin so hard. But really though this dude is dumb as hell. Amir got a case of the fuckits


Hands of Iron said:


> :lol:
> 
> It's struggling.


----------



## FloydPatterson

Just passed the 1000 mark...


----------



## JoKeR

What a fucking idiot. Furiously masturbating on camera, he needs a labotomy asap.


----------



## Brnxhands

Amirs shit talking days are over. Nobody will ever take him serious again.


----------



## Tko6

FloydPatterson said:


> Just passed the 1000 mark...


Surely Amir's cock should become a sticky?


----------



## guest

He has a glass dick


----------



## Mexi-Box

Tko6 said:


> Surely Amir's cock should become a sticky?


Gross. "A Sticky?" LMFAO


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

1053 guests


----------



## Hands of Iron

1106


----------



## Indigo Pab

Yo guests, sign up and give your opinion on the wang in question.

250 new members by the end of the night and we'll release the video.:deal


----------



## JDK

EvianMcGirt said:


> Don't worry lads, it's halal. :good
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


:rofl :rofl my stomach hurts i'm laughing so hard


----------



## Roe

:rofl


----------



## SJS20

Amir's cawk can't cause a server crash can it?!


----------



## miniq

LMAO his shirt.


----------



## Relentless

Khan is winning me over with this shit, never knew he was this funny :rofl


and 1400 people viewing this thread :rofl


----------



## miniq




----------



## Bogotazo

Hands of Iron said:


> 76 Guests up in this thread. :rofl :lol:


:lol:


----------



## SJS20

miniq said:


>


:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

EvianMcGirt said:


> Don't worry lads, it's halal. :good
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


:rofl


----------



## Chex31

miniq said:


> LMAO his shirt.


:rofl

what a dumbshit

wtf, almost 1400 guests in this thread??


----------



## Bogotazo

oibighead said:


> :amir
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/375172760827219968


Those look like 6 different dicks :huh


----------



## Wiirdo

:lol: at this fucking thread. @EvianMcGirt killed it.


----------



## elterrible

Slugger3000 said:


> When did you see Bretts dick?


you dont remember, brett farve was sending out pictures of his cock to bitches right before he retired. They were all over the internet and his dong is pretty small.


----------



## Brnxhands

Everybody has done shit like this dont lie. I never did the skype thing but I definitely have my share of dick pics in the phone lmao. I remember I sent my mom a picture of it one time by accident. Fuuuuuck.


----------



## oibighead

(8 members and 1111 guests) viewing this thread


:lol:


----------



## Executioner

rumour has it hes been caught wanking off on skype to a model ..showed good hand speed but his chin didn't withstand the force of his own cum shot.


----------



## Atlanta

There are currently 1092 users browsing this thread. (10 members and 1082 guests)

:amir:amir:amir


----------



## oibighead

Atlanta said:


> There are currently 1092 users browsing this thread. (10 members and 1082 guests)
> 
> :amir:amir:amir


Its top search result on google lol


----------



## Super Kalleb

ahahahahahahah


----------



## Super Kalleb

but I do not know if it would be stupid to the point of doing this.


----------



## JoKeR

Executioner said:


> rumour has it hes been caught wanking off on skype to a model ..showed good hand speed but his chin didn't withstand the force of his own cum shot.


Well played :lol:


----------



## JoKeR

Brnxhands said:


> Everybody has done shit like this dont lie. I never did the skype thing but I definitely have my share of dick pics in the phone lmao. I remember I sent my mom a picture of it one time by accident. Fuuuuuck.


I can't say I've ever had the urge to take pictures of my penis. Let alone send pictures of it to my mother.

What the fuck is wrong with you?


----------



## Dave

Khan might as well have wrote CHB on his cock. Jay knows the market! If this is like blogs, he'll be seeing search terms e.t.c. that find people arriving here, do share old bean!


----------



## Dave

JoKeR said:


> I can't say I've ever had the urge to take pictures of my penis. Let alone send pictures of it to my mother.
> 
> What the fuck is wrong with you?


Send them, she loves it.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic

his dig looks like a kick stand


----------



## MrJotatp4p

Boxing Fanatic said:


> his dig looks like a kick stand


:rofl:lol:


----------



## Relentless

Brnxhands said:


> Everybody has done shit like this dont lie. I never did the skype thing but I definitely have my share of dick pics in the phone lmao. I remember I sent my mom a picture of it one time by accident. Fuuuuuck.


I made all my closest boys take an oath that if i ever die i want one of them to either smash my phone into pieces or throw it in the river, i do not want my family going through my shit and finding out what kind of pervert i was.


----------



## DaCrooked

I can't believe a thread about another dudes ping got this many posts. With that said, how of you sick fucks looked at the pics to compare your manhood to his, or you looked because you're a raging, closet homosexual ******.??


----------



## BobDigi5060

Khan is a sack of shit.


----------



## Divi253

DaCrooked said:


> I can't believe a thread about another dudes ping got this many posts. With that said, how of you sick fucks looked at the pics to compare your manhood to his, or you looked because you're a raging, closet homosexual ******.??


:deal Was just on here looking at the posts seeing which of them actually clicked the picture.. Large amount, scary.


----------



## pipe wrenched

Divi253 said:


> :deal Was just on here looking at the posts seeing which of them actually clicked the picture.. Large amount, scary.


Just got here today, and didn't want to be the only one on CHB who hadn't seen Khan's wang :conf

:lol: :lol:


----------



## sosolid4u09

dont understand when the Sun became a credible source.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

:amir :amir :amir :amir :amir :amir


----------



## FloydPatterson

Apparently the picture is fake


----------



## tommygun711

FloydPatterson said:


> Apparently the picture is fake


not surprised, has Khan commented on it on twitter yet? you would think he would confirm that its fake


----------



## Leftsmash

Can't view it as I'm at work but I'm guessing it must be a small one.


----------



## Tko6

tommygun711 said:


> not surprised, has Khan commented on it on twitter yet? you would think he would confirm that its fake


He's taking legal advice if he has any sense. Also, the problem with denying things that aren't true, no matter how bad they are, is that people know the stuff that is true when you don't deny it. Best to do what the Royal Family does and never confirm or deny anything, especially if you're anything like Khan and fuck up on a regular basis.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5

It's as fake as DLH in drag. Of course he's gonna try to deny this.


----------



## MGS

FloydPatterson said:


> Apparently the picture is fake


i gotta assume it is. his wife is fucking hot


----------



## Atlanta

Lol, Mayweather-Canelo RBR had like 10K views. This thread has 17K+


----------



## Royal-T-Bag

lol at sex rat and skype romp

these are going in my vocab


----------



## Hands of Iron

Brnxhands said:


> Everybody has done shit like this dont lie. I never did the skype thing but I definitely have my share of dick pics in the phone lmao.


True, but if you aren't packing a weenie dick then who gives a shit.



> I remember I sent my mom a picture of it one time by accident. Fuuuuuck.


Well, that's... :rofl :-(


----------



## SouthpawSlayer

this thread has definitely delivered


----------



## TheBoxingfan101

some funny comments on this thread lmao!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

MGS said:


> i gotta assume it is. his wife is fucking hot


Khan is fucking loaded, doesn;t matter if he has a todger.


----------



## oibighead

:lol: Cant believe the is the most viewed thread on the forum. 


(apart from the Asian sticky)


----------



## Chinny

Amir's barb to Tim Bradley to "grow some balls" just took on a whole new perspective


----------



## Chinny

Two great performances from Mayweather and Garcia and all anyone wants to see if Khan's small-rodent sized weiner :rofl


----------



## DeMarco

Chinny said:


> Amir's barb to Tim Bradley to "grow some balls" just took on a whole new perspective


Tim is packing a BBC. Khan is packing 2 grapes and a breadstick


----------



## ^_^

I'm not a professor of cocks, but Amir's Pakistani... Do they circumcise they kids? That looks like a cut cock.


----------



## Drunkenboat

^_^ said:


> I'm not a professor of cocks, but Amir's Pakistani... Do they circumcise they kids? That looks like a cut cock.


he's muslim, so he's cut.


----------



## Lazarus

How the fuck has this got 25K views with 230 people currently viewing it. :rofl Some definet ******* out there.


----------



## turbotime

So who wins the battle of the dick outs? Broner or Khan?

and @kenpachi I never heard of you but I see you down there lurking !


----------



## bhopheadbut

Amir CarnalKhan betrayed his wife with Playboy twin weeks before they got engaged







*Affair ... Carla described Amir as clueless in bed*​

8​

[COLOR=#993399 !important]*EXCLUSIVE*

*By DAN WOOTTON, Sunday Showbiz Editor*

_Published: 24 hrs ago_
[/COLOR]

LOVE-rat boxing champ Amir Khan betrayed his wife - by sleeping with a Playboy model just weeks before they got engaged.Carla Howe - who also bedded Manchester United ace Patrice Evra - today tells how the devout Muslim dated her while pursuing future bride Faryal Makhdoom.
http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...doom-with-Playboy-twin-before-engagement.html


----------



## Hagler

bhopheadbut said:


> Amir CarnalKhan betrayed his wife with Playboy twin weeks before they got engaged
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Affair ... Carla described Amir as clueless in bed*​
> 
> 8​
> 
> [COLOR=#993399 !important]*EXCLUSIVE*
> 
> *By DAN WOOTTON, Sunday Showbiz Editor*
> 
> _Published: 24 hrs ago_
> [/COLOR]
> 
> LOVE-rat boxing champ Amir Khan betrayed his wife - by sleeping with a Playboy model just weeks before they got engaged.Carla Howe - who also bedded Manchester United ace Patrice Evra - today tells how the devout Muslim dated her while pursuing future bride Faryal Makhdoom.
> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...doom-with-Playboy-twin-before-engagement.html


I'd fuck that senseless..


----------



## Lunny

EvianMcGirt said:


> Can't believe I just spent 5 minutes playing with Amir Khan's cock in MS Paint.
> 
> The fuck am I doing with my life? :lol: atsch


:rofl


----------



## bananas

bhopheadbut said:


> *Amir Carnal*
> 
> *Khan betrayed his wife with Playboy twin weeks before they got engaged*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Affair ... Carla described Amir as clueless in bed*​
> 
> 8​
> 
> [COLOR=#993399 !important]*EXCLUSIVE*
> 
> *By DAN WOOTTON, Sunday Showbiz Editor*
> 
> _Published: 24 hrs ago_
> [/COLOR]
> 
> *LOVE-rat boxing champ Amir Khan betrayed his wife - by sleeping with a Playboy model just weeks before they got engaged.*
> 
> Carla Howe - who also bedded Manchester United ace Patrice Evra - today tells how the devout Muslim dated her while pursuing future bride Faryal Makhdoom.
> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...doom-with-Playboy-twin-before-engagement.html


Dang! Amir a g if he really hit that. Why didn't he keep her? :ibutt


----------



## steviebruno

EvianMcGirt said:


> Don't worry lads, it's halal. :good
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


:rofl:rofl:lol::rofl:rofl


----------



## JamieC

Yet more evidence that before a big fight Amir Khan is still focused on a Mayweather payday...


----------



## mishima

bhopheadbut said:


> *Affair ... Carla described Amir as clueless in bed*​
> 
> 8​
> 
> [COLOR=#993399 !important]*EXCLUSIVE*
> 
> *By DAN WOOTTON, Sunday Showbiz Editor*
> 
> _Published: 24 hrs ago_
> [/COLOR]
> 
> *LOVE-rat boxing champ Amir Khan betrayed his wife - by sleeping with a Playboy model just weeks before they got engaged.*
> 
> Carla Howe - who also bedded Manchester United ace Patrice Evra - today tells how the devout Muslim dated her while pursuing future bride Faryal Makhdoom.
> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...doom-with-Playboy-twin-before-engagement.html


This pic has saved this thread. I didn't realise their was so many cock lovers on here!


----------



## Uncle Rico

:rofl


----------



## Jon Snow

Her surname is a very fitting one!

This is the same girl as in the pics. She has a sister and ESNews interviewed them. You just know that Elie smashed!











And enough about cocks.


----------



## Powerpuncher

Lazarus said:


> How the fuck has this got 25K views with 230 people currently viewing it. :rofl Some definet ******* out there.


Be honest Laz, how many times did you load it up?


----------



## Chinny

Jon Snow saved the thread. 

How frigging dumb are those girls?!


----------



## miniq

Dumb whores looking to sell a story... real or fake.


----------



## It's Ovah

If this thread was a wang it'd be a good twelve inches by now.


----------



## mishima

Chinny said:


> Jon Snow saved the thread.
> 
> How frigging dumb are those girls?!


they must be making a fortune by sleeping with Snoop Dogg, Will I. Am, the black guy in Smallville etc and selling stories to the paper


----------

